# Game processing



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

What is an average price on getting your meat processed at a place? Normally I do it my self but this year I'm a little bit busier and have more tags. So I'm just trying to plan a head if I can't do it my self also looking for good place to get it done at for elk and deer preferably near springville thanks in advance!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Give Springville Meat a call. They also have a price list on their web site.

http://springvillemeat.com/


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

I've taken my deer/elk to a place in Ogden and Morgan. They both seamed to be about the same price. This year I went to Morgan. It cost $75 for my deer and $88 for my cow elk. I just got burger, roast, and steak.

The prices will jump up real quick if you get something other than burger, roast, and steak so those are the only cuts I order. I like making my own jerky and breakfast sausage anyway.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Circle V did half a pig for us last month and were quite pleased with the results, haven't used them for an elk though.


----------



## Bubba85 (Oct 15, 2013)

Places I have used around Salt Lake are similar to prices stated above. Jerky makes the price go up substantially in my experience.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been seeing about 185 for cow elk on average. Thats with just a little bit of sausage, lots of burger, some roast and straps/loins. 

Don't know the shops down your way but I'd avoid Meier's meats if cost is a concern. With the higher price the quality goes down for some reason.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I've used Dixon meats in Payson. Overall They did a pretty good job but there are a few things I didn't like about them. One nice thing though, and this might be normal at other places, they have a sign on the door to call after hours no matter what the time and they'll show up to put your deer in the cooler. We killed 2 deer 2 years ago and both times they came out around 10 pm to hang our deer. It probably could've waited until morning, but it had already taken us several hours to get it off the mountain and I get a little paranoid about the meat spoiling.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Circle V did half a pig for us last month and were quite pleased with the results, haven't used them for an elk though.


Circle V will not do wild game. They are actually inspected by the sate so if the animal won't walk out of the trailer on it's own they won't do it there. They are one of the very few butchers that are state inspected. Again, they wont take an elk or deer.


----------

